# Getting married in Illinois



## AllieG (Jul 8, 2008)

My Fiance and I want to get married. I currently live in England but want to move to America. I was just wondering if we should get married while I am on holiday and geta K3 visa or if we should wait and get a K1 visa. Also if we did get married when I was on holiday there what paperwork would I need to take. Would i need a birth certificate or just a UK passport and UK driving licence.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

AllieG said:


> My Fiance and I want to get married. I currently live in England but want to move to America. I was just wondering if we should get married while I am on holiday and geta K3 visa or if we should wait and get a K1 visa. Also if we did get married when I was on holiday there what paperwork would I need to take. Would i need a birth certificate or just a UK passport and UK driving licence.


Illinois marriage info here.

Choice of K1 or K3 depends on whether you want to be separated before or after marriage. After marriage, you could also apply for a CR1 immigrant visa.

Note that entry on the VWP or B2 for marriage may cause problems -- the onus is on you to prove that you do not intend to remain in the US.


----------

